# Welcome to the Trips & Events Forum!



## Greg (Mar 12, 2004)

Based on feedback in *this thread*, I've decided to create an Trips & Events forum. I decided to create only one forum to cover both hiking and skiing trips to start with. If there is enough use, I can easily break them out to two separate forums based on activity. I would also like to wait on adding the Calendar mod. It's not a trivial mod and includes adding database tables. As phpBB 2.2 is due for release this year, porting a heavily modded 2.0.6 board to 2.2 may prove tricky. However, if this forum becomes very active, I'll still consider the Calendar mod.

Enjoy!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd like to recommend that messages regarding trips have a standard subject for easy identification.

My Suggestion:

Date-Skiing/Hiking-Location

ie, 6-27-04, Hiiking The Bonds
3-13-04, Skiing Loon

Stephen


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2004)

Good idea. Any other feedback? I'll put it all in a sticky.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 12, 2004)

I agree with The8re: place, date and time for easy reference. Can't think of any right now. When I do I'll send it along. I
____________________
You sure are dedicated to increase this site to the fullest!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi there hikers!

Let's expand this great forum. In the Northeast, where are your favorite places to hike?! Let's get some great hikes going, starting (now!) this spring. Where did you ever wish to hike, where do you want to return to and/or have not been before but are itching to hike to. 

We'll hike your hike at your pace.  
Q: So what are your wish hikes to do in the Whites?!
_____________________
Have many friends with plenty of experience -- waiting to join you!


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 21, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Hi there hikers!
> 
> Let's expand this great forum. In the Northeast, where are your favorite places to hike?! Let's get some great hikes going, starting (now!) this spring. Where did you ever wish to hike, where do you want to return to and/or have not been before but are itching to hike to.
> 
> ...



My wishlist of WMNF hikes:
     -Great Gulf to 6 Husbands to Buttress (view from cliff up Gulf)
     -King Ravine to Chemin des Dames to Adams summit
     -19 Mile Brook to Mt Hight loop
     -Jewell to Mt Wash summit, loop down Ammo
     -Franconia Ridge
     -Caps Ridge
     -Crawford Path to Monroe/Ike, etc
     -so many others

Magic - We'll get these organized this summer - just wish I had more time to do it.  I have a group with kids (ages 8-15), so we mix kid hikes with adult hikes as you can see.  Unfortunately, already have most weekends tied up with family stuff or hiking/camping in other parts of New England, but we'll get these going.  Do you have an organized hiking group up there in Lancaster/Littleton?


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 21, 2004)

No official organized hiking group. Some of us hike during the week, others on the weekends. My girlfriend and I hike pretty much anywhere, just to get outdoors, it doesn't have to be "bagging" 4k'ers.

Wow, what a great wish list! Those hikes you listed, except for the first two I've done and I know I'd like to do them again. 

Always looking for hikers. So let's get together and hike your list. Let's do it!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 22, 2004)

My unofficial plan for this summer...

5-29 Hale
6-12 Madison-Adams
6-26 FOT48 Planning
6-27 Hancocks
7-10 Tom Field Wiley
7-24&25 Bonds
8-7 Owl's head 
8-21 Presidential (may be 2-day)
9-11 FOT48 (peak TBD)
9-24-26 Garfield, Twins, Galehead, Zealand (hut-based bagging weekend)
10-9 Carrigain

A lot of aggressive peakbagging this summer. Between that and softball I should be pretty buff once all is said and done. Or at least pretty tired.

-T


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 22, 2004)

Another great hiking plan for this year! Let me know if you need company. Some weekends I've no set plans.  Send a pm if you wish.
_____________________
Hiking -- the four season sport!


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow!  I wish my summer could be that full of hikes.   Will Carrigain be your 48th?   I'll be heading up for ten days in early June,  The Flags meeting weekend and for two weeks in September.  I may steal a weekend here or there in July/August but it's our busiest time of the year at work.   
Maybe Skye and Marianne will be toasting their 48th by September.   :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Mar 23, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Will Carrigain be your 48th?



Nope, but I'll be up in the 30's if I hold to this schedule. I'm looking at either next year or the year after to finish it all up on Cannon. I'm hoping to throw a little something up there and have the family tram up to join me.

-T


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 23, 2004)

Marianne has her 48's, her winter 48's, and is working on the NE 4k'ers. Sky is about half way. She could finish them up by September but isn't concerned about completeing them this year. She is planning and looking forward to Carrigain for the last one. Maybe Sky will finish by September and we can celebrate on the tower.
_________________
Who wants to go hiking?
I do!


----------

